# st johns wort--in a better mood the day after taking it?



## brokenpieces

I just started taking it last week and I noticed I seemed to be n a better mood after the first day I was on it. I didn't take it yesterday or today and I feel blah again. 

Is this all in my head? (no pun intended) doesn't it take longer to work? :idea


----------



## Noca

placebo?


----------



## brealair

I''m also taking st john wort and it does seem to have an effect but it does take 4-6 weeks for a long trem change to happen


----------



## Lisa

Noca said:


> placebo?


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## brokenpieces

so there is no way it would be working in under a week?


----------



## nkautz

I just started taking St Johns Wort yesterday morning. I took 4 caps which is 600mg of the extract. I felt a very noticeable effect all day. This stuff is no joke. I've also been taking 5-HTP (200mg) for a couple of weeks, along with vitamin B-6... so that may have amplified the St Johns Wort. 
The SJW put me in a good mood all day, solid energy, and more sociable. I believe it inhibits MAOI which means you get to have more serotonin, dopamine, and norepinephrine. That's sure what it felt like. 
And no, it was definitely not placebo effect. What's more exciting is that the effect of SJW is supposed to build up over the course of a month, if each day keeps getting better, than I should be in good shape pretty soon. We'll see.


----------



## shyguitar

Hi i have just started taking it too. This is my 4th day taking it and i do notice some effort all ready. I'm not sure if it makes me more confident or sociable. But every so often i get a relaxing buzz from it which is really nice. I know you should only take one a day but does anyone know if you take more does it work even better


----------



## Wellington

It has a slight MAOI effect, and I can't take it with the adderall I use occasionally.


----------



## doobashooba

wut is it an antidepressant?


----------



## Noca

doobashooba said:


> wut is it an antidepressant?


A type of psychoactive drugs that work on the brain to treat various illnesses.


----------



## shyguitar

I have been taken one a day untill now but i decided i should start taking it in the evening instead as it makes me tired. so i've ended up taking two today by accident and now i can't sleep i feel very hyper and very chatty unfortunely everyone is in bed so i have no one to talk to lol. It is working very good now and i love it. i hope it stays like this. :banana


----------



## nkautz

Yes, SJW is an herbal anti-depressant you can buy without a prescription. I guess the active ingredient is called Hypericin. 
My bottle says to take 2 capsules (.9mg Hypericin) 3 times a day with meals. I just take 4 capsules in the morning and that seems to be working fine. And yes, I imagine the more you take, the stronger the effect. Some studies show people taking 10 grams a day, which is like 35 capsules or so. That's crazy, and it can't be healthy.
So far, I'm really impressed with SJW, it's been 3 days on. This could prove to be a viable alternative to prescription meds for me. I'm going to try and locate some pure Hypericin instead of the extract.


----------



## brokenpieces

I had to stop taking it for two weeks because it was counter-acting with my meds for my flu infection. I've started taking it again today. Here is to hoping it works again.


----------



## darkangel

I've thought about taking these. I think I read somewhere not to mix with any other medication? I also take caffeine pills with B vitamins (yeah I know lol) would this be a complication? With fish oil caps? etc.?


----------



## nkautz

Just an update... I purchased some high quality St John's Wort over the internet after having done some research about the different brands and stuff. Supposedly the best brands are: HBC Protocols, Kira, Perika, or Soloray. I went with HBC, just got it in the mail today, eager to start taking it tomorrow.


----------



## its_Rob

To people who do take sjw: How does it make you feel? Do you feel less stress around people? I'm desperate for something to help with the anxiety and I'm think about getting some sjw.


----------



## new shoes

nkautz said:


> I just started taking St Johns Wort yesterday morning. I took 4 caps which is 600mg of the extract. I felt a very noticeable effect all day. This stuff is no joke. I've also been taking 5-HTP (200mg) for a couple of weeks, along with vitamin B-6... so that may have amplified the St Johns Wort.
> The SJW put me in a good mood all day, solid energy, and more sociable. I believe it inhibits MAOI which means you get to have more serotonin, dopamine, and norepinephrine. That's sure what it felt like.
> And no, it was definitely not placebo effect. What's more exciting is that the effect of SJW is supposed to build up over the course of a month, if each day keeps getting better, than I should be in good shape pretty soon. We'll see.


why don't u take amoryn?? it has 5-htp, rhodiola rosea, AND st. john's wort all in one capsule.. www.amoryn.com is the site


----------



## nkautz

its_Rob said:


> To people who do take sjw: How does it make you feel? Do you feel less stress around people? I'm desperate for something to help with the anxiety and I'm think about getting some sjw.


I feel like SJW gives me more energy, better mood, and decreased anxiety. Don't be afraid to up the dose until you start noticing the effects. I wouldn't take it too late in the day, it can keep you up at night (i've heard). I just take one dose in the morning (600mg), and that's it. I've also been experiencing increased sensitivity to sunlight, which is a well known side effect of SJW. I'm still impressed with the stuff. The effects were not as obvious after the first day, but I can still feel it working. I may up the dose, soon, and see what happens.

Someone asked why I don't take Amoryn brand, it's because I've heard bad things about it. Whether it's true or not, I don't know... I just didn't want to risk wasting my money.


----------



## kelso

Being of the "older generation" you can imagine I am quite suspect about all these "you beaut modern cures". So it was quite a surprise to me that St Johns Wort actually worked! 
I was on 1,800mg twice a day and now on 2,700 once a day and I take it at night. I must admit I am calmer and more rational. I do not have "mini panic attacks" at night.
If I know I am going into a stressful situation I take an extra tablet and this seems to work.
At my age I have done much research on myself and I will admit I am a sceptic and view everything with distrust/caution.
Even though it costs a fortune I will not go without my St John's Wort.
Hope this helps.


----------



## nkautz

kelso said:


> I was on 1,800mg twice a day and now on 2,700 once a day


Wow, that seems like a pretty high dose! Is that normal? Did you work your way up to it?
I'm going to try 1200mg tomorrow instead of 600mg and see what happens.


----------



## kelso

There was a study being done here in Australia at a University in Brisbane. They asked for volunteers and I applied. As I had very severe SA they could not accept me in their study but I did get to talk to one of their people and he advised me to take 1,800mg morning and night. No, I did not work myself up to it. The 1,800mg is pretty standard here in Australia. The trick is you have to consistantly take it as it is not a cure, it just helps you cope. Same as I have to consistantly take Glucosamine and Chondroitin twice a day for arthritus in my hips due to far too much stupidity in my youth!!


----------



## simian4455

kelso said:


> Being of the "older generation" you can imagine I am quite suspect about all these "you beaut modern cures". So it was quite a surprise to me that St Johns Wort actually worked!
> I was on 1,800mg twice a day and now on 2,700 once a day and I take it at night. I must admit I am calmer and more rational. I do not have "mini panic attacks" at night.
> If I know I am going into a stressful situation I take an extra tablet and this seems to work.
> At my age I have done much research on myself and I will admit I am a sceptic and view everything with distrust/caution.
> Even though it costs a fortune I will not go without my St John's Wort.
> Hope this helps.


That is a really high dose. Is that safe?


----------

